# Oberkassel Nord - Obacht!



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2013)

Ahoi.

Ich wollte vorhin den einen Trail in Oberkassel Nord direkt hinter dieser einen Raststelle mit den vielen Hecken (beim Autobahnübergang Rauchlochweg) runterfahren, doch wurde mir der Zugang dorthin mit vielen (!!!) dicken Ästen und ein paar Baumstämmen versperrt. Die Anfahrt zum Trail ist mitgeschätzten 5 dicken Ästen pro Meter gespickt, der Eingang war komplett verbarrikadiert und von der anderen Seite her sah es genau so aus. Den Eingang habe ich freigelegt sowie einen dicken Baumstamm, der auf Brusthöhe den Weg versperrte, Hebel sei Dank zerbrochen und beseitigt. Die Schleifspuren waren allesamt ziemlich frisch, also wohl von heute. Dazu waren ein paar kurze, dicke Äste unter Laubhaufen versteckt worden. Leider hatte ich meine Lampe nicht dabei, sonst hätte ich den Rest des Trails wohl auch noch kontrolliert, aber so war es mir zu gefährlich. Zumindest oben sah es aber frei aus. Wer also vor hat, demnächst dort zu fahren -> Augen auf! Wer weiß, was da lauern könnte.


----------



## Trekki (22. März 2013)

Müs Lee, willkommen in KBU.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (22. März 2013)

Danke danke . Ist aber echt schade, dass die Leute hier so auf Biker reagieren... In Luxemburg habe ich sowas noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Handlampe (24. März 2013)

Das könnte allerdings von öffentlicher Stelle zugebaut worden sein. Jetzt geht es los mit der Umsetzung des Wegeplanes im 7Gebirge.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. März 2013)

Hmm, da würde ich doch eher Absperrband und die gescheite Kennzeichnung einer Sperrung erwarten, oder nicht?


----------



## Trekki (24. März 2013)

Im Kottenforst wird es bereits so ähnlich gemacht: dicke Bäume quer legen. Nix mit Flatterband.


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. März 2013)

Geil. Wo darf man überhaupt hier fahren?


----------



## PoliceCar (24. März 2013)




----------



## Trekki (24. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Geil. Wo darf man überhaupt hier fahren?


Ersetze "darf" mit "kann" und dann wirst Du hier viel spass finden. Zum Einstieg fahr einfach mal an eine der sich regelmässigen treffenden Gruppen mit. Nachtbiker, Gemütlichfaher, über 50, Frauen (uups..), Tomburg und natürlich 7hills. Jetzt habe ich wahrscheinlich die Hälfte aller Gruppen vergessen, ich bitte diese um Nachsicht.

-trekki


----------



## Deleted138492 (24. März 2013)

Jo, mache ich demnächst mal. Zu den ü50 fehlen mir aber noch 30 Lenze .


----------



## AndiBonn86 (25. März 2013)

Gestern habe ich das erste mal so ein ausgewachsenes Exemplar der Stöckchenleger in freier Wildbahn gesehen. Waren zu viert unterwegs, zwei von uns etwas flüssiger den Trail runter, aber trotzdem wie es sich gehört freundlich und zuvorkommend als ein ältere Päarchen uns entgegen kam (inkl. typischen Griesgram-Gesichtern). Etwa 50m weiter an einer Gabelung haben wir dann gehalten um auf die anderen zwei zu warten, mit Blick nach hinten wo sie bleiben. So kam es dann, dass wir beobachten konnten wie der ältere Herr sich so einen armdicken Ast schnappte und auf den Trail legte... So hat wohl jeder ein anderes Hobby  Auf Konfrontation sind wir dann nicht gegangen, sondern einfach den schönen Tag, einen schönen Tag sein gelassen  Aber um nicht nur das Schlechte hervorzuheben, den vorderen Bittweg hoch waren entgegenkommend zwei ältere Päarchen unterwegs die motivierend und freundlich angefeuert haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zett78 (25. März 2013)

Na ja, ein normales Nachfragen des wieso und weshalb hätte man schon machen können!
Unter Konfrontration verstehe ich etwas anderes!


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


>



Das Schild halte ich für ein schön selbst erstelltes... 

Ohne Siegel o.ä. würde ich das glatt übersehen...

 @Andi: freundlich nachfragen ist m.E. immer erlaubt. Kannst ja nicht wissen, warum er eine Stolperfalle für Wanderer (!) dort auslegt. 

Ggf. auch mal die Kosten einer Hüft-OP bei Ü60 Personen von ca. 10-20TSEuro und die Haftung seinerseits dafür erwähnen 

Ansonsten gibt es bei Tchibo grad günstige Klappsägen, vielleicht sollten wir mal einen übergreifenden "Trail-Pflege-Tag" veranstalten...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2013)

Bei einer Säuberungsaktion wäre ich doch glatt dabei, wenn es nicht all zu weit entfernt ist!


----------



## Trekki (25. März 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Bei einer Säuberungsaktion wäre ich doch glatt dabei, wenn es nicht all zu weit entfernt ist!


Oh, dies ist letztens bei dem R-Trail (korrekter Name auf Nachfrage per PN) gründlich daneben gegangen. Nach dem ersten säubern gab es keine Äste mehr, die auf den Weg gelegt werden könnten dann wurden alle Bäume bis ca. 10cm Durchmesser angesägt und abgeknickt.


----------



## Deleted138492 (25. März 2013)

Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle... Wie erbärmlich müssen deren Leben sein? Könnte man aus den Bäumen nicht einfach Schanzen basteln?


----------



## Pete04 (25. März 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> Oh, dies ist letztens bei dem R-Trail (korrekter Name auf Nachfrage per PN) gründlich daneben gegangen. Nach dem ersten säubern gab es keine Äste mehr, die auf den Weg gelegt werden könnten dann wurden alle Bäume bis ca. 10cm Durchmesser angesägt und abgeknickt.



Trekki.......haben wir auch mit 5cm-Bäumen bei uns inne Ville - die "Halbstarken" halb-Alten haben aber auch nur halb-so-große Sägen - wir freuen uns vom Fahrspaß auf einschlägig bekannten Wegen über Hüpf-drüber-Herausforderungen... (Einhalt gebietend Nein - was ist denn das für ein Mist - wenn jeder Anarchobürger der meint den Wald für sich entdeckt zu haben und folglich auch als Interessengruppe zu "besitzen" die Handtaschensäge auspackt braucht die Rheinbraun nicht mehr aufzuforsten...(gilt für den kompletten V-Trail!) Keine Macht den Doofen, ich sprech jeden nett an der mein Bike doof ankuckt...(aber wenn der mir zu blöd kommt für meinen Wald sag ich dem datt auch!)
2013 wird das Jahr des Nett-seins... LG, der Pete, nett bis zu 'nem gewissen Punkt... ich erinner mich noch an 2012 wo ein Angelmolch mir noch inmitten von Lianen erklärte dies sei ein Anglerweg - da musste ich am Standpunkt verharren: wo vor Lianen und mangelnder Wegpflege kein Weg mehr da ist sei sich jeder (per Defintion) selbst überlassen, ich könne (ob Können) auch 20cm neben seinem Lianen-El-Dorado biken...
(...ähm, ein Mann der augenscheinlich zu Hause niemals was melden durfte ausser Missbrauch seines Anglerwegs - hab' ich ihm dann auch so gesagt und sein "Sort-of-Homecoming" (mit leerem Anglerkorb) geschmälert....) Keiner ist sich selbst der Nächste, mer alle sind viele... Hui, viel Wortgut, zuviel Büro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (25. März 2013)

Die Anglerstory - zu köstlich...


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. März 2013)

Kinners, die Story oberhalb vom R-trail geht weiter. Heute mit Carsten & Co. dort unterwegs gewesen auf dem Quertrail, und: Der GANZE Trail minutiös VOLLSTÄNDIG mit Ästen und STAMMSTÜCKEN und relativ frisch mit Wurzelteilen ausgerissenen JUNGSTÄMMEN vollgelegt. Und das auf einem Mini-Trail zwischen Autobahn und Forsthauptweg. Sorry, aber ehrlich: Das war die Tat eines Kranken, ernsthaft zwanghafte Handlungen. Äste und Bäume auf dem Weg sind mir ja eher egal, man kann dann Fahrtechnik üben. Aber da ist ein echter Irrer regelmäßig unterwegs ...


----------



## Holzlarer (26. März 2013)

Dessen Krankheit werden wir nicht heilen können, soviel steht fest. Lass uns einfach wie das letzte mal jeder wieder ein paar Meter frei räumen, schliesslich sind wir hier viel mehr gesunde "Kranke"!!!!   



Aum Spooky-Trail haben wir uns am WE auch wieder Reiß-Zwecken eingefangen, alte Lasten oder neu gestreut, wer weiß?  Egal, war für uns nicht so problematisch, aber wer zieht den armen Wildtieren die Dinger wieder raus??



Ride on


----------



## Deleted138492 (26. März 2013)

Ähm, bitte was? Reisszwecken? Der einzige Trost ist wohl, dass diese Säcke zeitnah aussterben...


----------



## era (26. März 2013)

Gebt Obacht ..
Hatte hier auf einen Weg gelegte Baumstücke schon entfernen müssen..
Weil ich kräftig genug bin durch regelmässiges Schneeschütten war das kein drama für mich.
Aber doof ist es trotzdem..
Die schneiden einfach so Bäume ab. Denkt doch mal dran was sie den Bäumen antun und nicht allein um euren Weg den diese Spinner damit versperren.


----------



## Schildbürger (27. März 2013)

Die illegal gefällten Bäume mal dem Förster melden, der sollte ein Interesse haben das sowas nicht vorkommt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2013)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> Dessen Krankheit werden wir nicht heilen können, soviel steht fest. Lass uns einfach wie das letzte mal jeder wieder ein paar Meter frei räumen, schliesslich sind wir hier viel mehr gesunde "Kranke"!!!!    Aum Spooky-Trail haben wir uns am WE auch wieder Reiß-Zwecken eingefangen, alte Lasten oder neu gestreut, wer weiß?  Egal, war für uns nicht so problematisch, aber wer zieht den armen Wildtieren die Dinger wieder raus?? Ride on


 
Haben so einiges weggeräumt; Reisszwecken am seitlichen Eingang spooky hatte ich auch vor einigen Wochen, waren nicht angerostet => frisch! Hoffe, damals alles weggeräumt zu haben ...


----------



## luckylocke (27. März 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Haben so einiges weggeräumt; Reisszwecken am seitlichen Eingang spooky hatte ich auch vor einigen Wochen, waren nicht angerostet => frisch! Hoffe, damals alles weggeräumt zu haben ...


 
Zu dem Schluß, das es sich um einen Kranken handeln muss, sind wir gestern auch gekommen. Der Kranke erreicht mit seiner Legerei nur, dass der Weg bald so breit ist, dass ein Traktor durchfahren kann. Denn nicht nur wir fahren drum herum, auch die Wanderer latschen ungern auf Ästen...


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2013)

Er war heute wieder aktiv 

Grüße


----------



## Edged (27. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Er war heute wieder aktiv
> 
> Grüße


 und?



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die illegal gefällten Bäume mal dem Förster  melden, der sollte ein Interesse haben das sowas nicht  vorkommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. März 2013)

Klares Verhaltensmuster: Der R-trail samt Anfaht soll komplett unbrauchbar gemacht werden, daher enden die Aktionen auch nahezu stets beim zweiten Aussichtspunkt ...


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2013)

Edged schrieb:


> und?



Was "und"? 

Steht irgendwo was von mir geschrieben, dass da Bäume frisch geschnitten sind???


----------



## PoliceCar (28. März 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Was "und"?
> 
> Steht irgendwo was von mir geschrieben, dass da Bäume frisch geschnitten sind???



Er will wohl mitteilen, dass die Behörden informiert gehören.


----------



## sun909 (28. März 2013)

dann soll er mal selber den Hintern hochkriegen in der Zeit, in der er hier seinen Senf dazu gibt...


----------



## era (28. März 2013)

Das man mal bei einen trockenen ast drankommt, der bricht dann ab, das kann passieren .. aber....
Ein Baum der noch im Safte steht wird von skrupellosen Kriminellen seines Lebens beraubt um ahnungslosen ruhigen Fahrradfahrer vom Pfad der Tugend abzubringen.
Da steckt schon eine deutliche Portion krimineller Engergie dahinter.


----------



## Trekki (28. März 2013)

Das was ich per Foto dokumentiert habe war nicht nur ein Ast sondern der ganze Baum.
Insbesondere ist er nicht ganz durchgesägt worden sondern der Säger hat etwas stehen gelassen, damit der Baum in ca. 1m Höhe über den Weg liegt und nicht einfach beiseite gestossen werden kann.
Also ja, hier ist einiges nachgedacht worden, wie der Weg länger und effektiv blockiert werden kann. Leider nicht so viel nachgedacht, wie es dabei dem Baum ergeht.

-trekki


----------



## Zitronentee (28. März 2013)

Modell 7G !


----------



## era (28. März 2013)

Zitronentee schrieb:


> Modell 7G !


Der Fahrradfahrer, welcher wieder einmal durch den forst wütet...


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. März 2013)

era schrieb:


> Der Fahrradfahrer, welcher wieder einmal durch den forst wütet...



Der ominöse Gast, welcher wieder einmal den Smilie übersieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (31. März 2013)

era schrieb:


> Der Fahrradfahrer, welcher wieder einmal durch den forst wütet...



era der unter Wahnvorstellungen leidend im Wald wütet


----------



## Zitronentee (2. April 2013)

Zitronentee schrieb:


> Modell 7G !



Ich dachte zur "Trail Pflege" ?!
Das ganze ist traurig genug, ich wollte für etwas Erheiterung sorgen 

Hat den mal jemand Meldung gemacht?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (5. April 2013)

... gestern Abend da gewesen, sieht ganz gut aus. Ist aber unfair, wenn eine Person versucht, einen schönen Wanderweg zuzulegen, und mehrere Betroffene den Weg freiräumen und dabei - hoffentlich - die Äste und Stämme stets nach UNTEN wegwerfen, so dass das in der Nähe greifbare Material ausgeht; da wäre auch dem sehr gutmütigen Hund meiner Tante irgendwann das Stöckchenholen vergangen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (5. April 2013)

Zitronentee schrieb:


> Hat den mal jemand Meldung gemacht?



Das würde ja mal (eigen)verantwortliches Handeln bedeuten. - Nee, soweit denkt hier keiner der Locals.
Sich in Foren ohne Konsequenzen aufzuregen macht doch mehr Spaß ... 

Einfach Bäume zu fällen ist mehr als eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Sowas gehört zur Anzeige gebracht, wenn man das mitbekommt..


----------



## Trekki (5. April 2013)

PoliceCar, im Prinzip hast Du recht. Ich selbst würde im Beispiel vom R-Trail die Retourkutsche befürchten. So ist es mir jedenfall mal passiert, als ich einen Auto-Rüpel angezeigt habe. Ohne Zeugen stand ich ziemlich blöd da, wir haben dann beide die jeweilige Anzeige zurück gezogen.

-trekki


----------



## PoliceCar (5. April 2013)

Trekki schrieb:


> ..., als ich einen Auto-Rüpel angezeigt habe. Ohne Zeugen stand ich ziemlich blöd da, ...


Ist klar. Sowas macht man ja auch gar nicht erst ohne Zeugen.

Hier liegt der Fall anders. Sachbeschädigung und Folgetaten festgestellt. Bei der Polizei gemeldet. Die müssen selbstständig in geeigneter Form tätig werden. In welcher Form auch immer. Wahrscheinlich gibt's dann Anzeige gegen Unbekannt und die Forstbehörde wird informiert. 
Mit ein wenig Glück kommt das auch in die Presse und der Täter bekommt für die Zukunft Skrupel - kriegen tu'n die den eh' nicht.

Kann so sein, muß nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (5. April 2013)

Hej zusammen,

nen Kumpel und ich waren auch am Sonntag auf dem Trail unterwegs, da hat sich wirklich jemand ausgetobt. Haben schonmal angefangen einige Äste wegzuräumen, allerdings wollten wir dann irgendwann auch noch biken. Wenn sich da noch zwei drei Leute finden und auch mal einen Teil wegmachen, sollte das ganze ja wieder passierbar sein. Mit Klappspaten könnte man allerdings wirklich ein paar schöne Kicker dazwischen bauen .
Das letzte mal freiräumen hat doch recht lange gehalten?

Lg,

Flo


----------



## shmee (6. April 2013)

Auf Grund der eh schon angespannten Situation würde ich jetzt mal vom Kickerbauen absehen, das dürfte im Moment eher kontraproduktiv sein.

Ich wundere mich auch, ob das Ganze evtl. mit dem hier in Zusammenhang steht:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de...ben-Wanderfalken-aus-Nest-article1014734.html

Der Artikel schweigt sich ja zur genauen Stelle aus, aber ich meine auch vorher schon mal was von seltenen brütenden Vögeln in den Felsen oberhalb Ramersdorf gehört zu haben. Würde zumindest die hartnäckigen Versuche erklären, zu bestimmten Zeiten den Weg dort dicht zu machen. Und wäre aus Sicht dieses Vogelschützers sogar nachvollziehbar, wenn diese Vögel so gefährdet sind.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. April 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Der Artikel schweigt sich ja zur genauen Stelle aus, aber ich meine auch vorher schon mal was von seltenen brütenden Vögeln in den Felsen oberhalb Ramersdorf gehört zu haben. Würde zumindest die hartnäckigen Versuche erklären, zu bestimmten Zeiten den Weg dort dicht zu machen. Und wäre aus Sicht dieses Vogelschützers sogar nachvollziehbar, wenn diese Vögel so gefährdet sind.



Hmm - Naturschutz mittels Zerstörung von Natur? Wenn da wirklich hochgefährdete Tierarten leben würden, dann würden doch eher von offizieller Seite aus die Aus- und Eingänge der Trails unpassierbar gemacht. 
Ich persönlich glaube, dass das das Werk eines ausgewiesenen Egomanen ist, der seinen Alleinanspruch auf die Wanderwege deutlich zu machen versucht und sich die Maßnahmen gezielt gegen uns richten.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (6. April 2013)

... schaun mer mal; wie sah der Weg denn Fr. und Sa. aus?


----------



## shmee (6. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hmm - Naturschutz mittels Zerstörung von Natur? Wenn da wirklich hochgefährdete Tierarten leben würden, dann würden doch eher von offizieller Seite aus die Aus- und Eingänge der Trails unpassierbar gemacht.
> Ich persönlich glaube, dass das das Werk eines ausgewiesenen Egomanen ist, der seinen Alleinanspruch auf die Wanderwege deutlich zu machen versucht und sich die Maßnahmen gezielt gegen uns richten.



Es handelt sich ja laut Artikel um eine Privatperson, die irgendeine (halb-)offizielle Erlaubnis zum Schutz der Falken hat. Heißt also nicht, dass er nicht auch ein ausgewiesener Egomane sein kann der dort im Alleingang irgendwelchen Unfug produziert.

Und was den Naturschutz durch Naturzerstörung angeht: Die komplette Fläche unterhalb der Felsen wurde ja vor ca. 1 Jahr vollkommen gerodet. Ähnlich wie oben auf dem Stenzelberg geht es dabei dann halt darum, verschiedene schützenswerte Arten gegeneinander abzuwiegen, und wenn es von den Vögeln (Ramersdorf) oder Echsen (Stenzelberg) in ganz NRW oder DE nur noch ne Handvoll gibt, hab ich jetzt mal kein Problem damit, dafür ein paar Bäume zu fällen. Von denen gibt es nun wirklich reichlich.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich halte das ganze auch für völlig übertrieben und denke, die ganze Wegeplangeschichte ist absolut überreguliert. Aber man muss sich auch im klaren sein, dass wir mit Sicherheit mit unserem Interesse an freien Trails nicht ernst genommen werden, wenn wir jedes noch so kleine Argument für schützenswerte Gebiete als völlig nichtig abtun.

Schauen wir mal, wie hartnäckig unser Bäumeleger ist und ob man ihn vielleicht mal im Wald trifft, dann sind wir alle schlauer.


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. April 2013)

shmee schrieb:


> Aber man muss sich auch im klaren sein, dass wir mit Sicherheit mit unserem Interesse an freien Trails nicht ernst genommen werden, wenn wir jedes noch so kleine Argument für schützenswerte Gebiete als völlig nichtig abtun.



Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu! Biker, die ausgewiesene Schutzzonen (nicht willkürlich festgesetzte Wegsperrungen/Wegepläne) ignorieren, stehen für mich auf einer Stufe mit den Stöckchenlegern und schaden unserem Sport nur!

Im Grunde genommen sehen wir die ganze Sache sehr ähnlich.


----------



## shmee (6. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen sehen wir die ganze Sache sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Schildbürger (6. April 2013)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> Hej zusammen,
> Mit Klappspaten könnte man allerdings wirklich ein paar schöne Kicker dazwischen bauen .
> Das letzte mal freiräumen hat doch recht lange gehalten?
> 
> ...



Wenn dort ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, sollte man das Buddeln sein lassen. Äste usw.  vom Weg wegziehen dürfte keine Probleme machen.

Wenn Wege von offizieller Seite gesperrt werden, dann meistens so das man schweres Gerät bräuchte um die Hindernisse zu beseitigen.

Zumal es den Weg ja schon seit Jahrzehnten gibt und er in (alten) Topokarten zu finden ist. (Mal so geraten.)


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. April 2013)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich Dir vollkommen zu! Biker, die ausgewiesene Schutzzonen (nicht willkürlich festgesetzte Wegsperrungen/Wegepläne) ignorieren, stehen für mich auf einer Stufe mit den Stöckchenlegern und schaden unserem Sport nur!
> 
> Im Grunde genommen sehen wir die ganze Sache sehr ähnlich.



Hm,

wenn man danach geht, was ausgewiesen ist und klar kommuniziert wird, sind eigentlich alle Wege für Radfahrer die schmaler als die 2 m und ein paar zerquetschte sind tabu oder irre ich mich da?
Ich finde es einfach sehr schwierig, dass man auf einmal von jedem entgegenkommenden Wanderer darauf hingewiesen wird, dass man dort nicht lang fahren darf. Als ich noch als 16 jähriger Steppke (10-12 Jahre her) mit einem Kumpel regelmäßig im 7GB unterwegs war haben sich alle noch gefreut, dass auch mal junge Leute in die Natur finden. Allerdings kann ich heute auch nicht abschätzen wie viele Radfahrer regelmäßig auf den Wegen unterwegs sind - wahrscheinlich viele!

Viele Grüße,

Flo

P.s.: Also da waren auch kleine Gräben quer zu den Wegen gezogen, da ist schon alles sehr aufwendig gewesen!


----------



## The Rodenz (11. April 2013)

es gibt in NRW keine 2m Regel


siehe hier   http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/DIMB_Stellungnahme_zur_Rechtslage_in_NRW.pdf


Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2013)

Brechende Neuigkeiten von der Front: Der Weg ist tatsächlich offiziell gesperrt, was klugerweise nur am unteren Ende markiert wurde! Nachdem wir uns also runtergekämpft und massenweise Äste, Baumstämme sowie Steine weggeräumt hatten, ist uns unten die Blockade samt Hinweis aufgefallen. Den Weg werde ich also künftig meiden, aber oben ein Schild hinzupappen wäre dann doch sinniger gewesen...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (21. April 2013)

The Rodenz schrieb:


> es gibt in NRW keine 2m Regel
> 
> 
> siehe hier   http://www.dimb.de/images/stories/pdf/publikationen/DIMB_Stellungnahme_zur_Rechtslage_in_NRW.pdf
> ...



Cool, das wusste ich nicht bzw. war mir nicht bekannt! Ich kann mich nur an einen Artikel im GA erinnern in dem die Wegbreite vor einigen Jahren mal erwähnt wurde!

Ich stand heute nur in der Südstadt mit meinem Rad rum und habe auf einen Freund gewartet, da wurde ich direkt von einem Juristen schräg von der Seite angemacht, dass ich mich ja wohl hoffentlich nur auf 2 m breiten Wegen bewege. Da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass man nun schon in der Stadt darauf hingewiesen wird...

Nun habe ich ja etwas in der Hand, was ich den Leuten direkt aushändigen kann ;-).

Lg,

Florian


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. April 2013)

Hmmm, als wir am Freitagabend an der Einfahrt des bekannten Weges vorbeigefahren sind, waren oben eine Schranke und ein Schild, wobei das Schild bei näherer Betrachtung deutlich machte, das die Bio-Station dahinter steht, und als Bitte formuliert war; eine offizielle und von der zuständigen Stelle verfügte Sperrung sieht ganz anders aus ....
  @flori: Sorry für das Juristendeutsch, aber hier paßt es wirklich; außerdem habe ich noch nie in der Südstadt, noch nie Radler und die noch nie wegen der 2m-Saga von der Seite angemacht; höchstens Wanderer im 7GB ... ;-)


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2013)

Hmm, dann sind wir wohl von der anderen Seite gekommen. Der Weg ist ja über zwei Pfade zu erreichen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (21. April 2013)

@Müs Lee: Bin Neugierig: Ist das Schild am unteren Ende auch eines der Bio-Station mit Trampelpfad und Bitte im Text (sieht im Übrigen täuschend "echt" aus, wohl kein Zufall), oder steckt die zuständige Behörde dahinter?


----------



## Deleted138492 (21. April 2013)

Eine Behörde stand, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, nicht dabei.


----------



## Zitronentee (22. April 2013)

Gestern habe ich - als Spaziergänger - eine schöne Stelle im 7G entdeckt -
dort wurde zugunsten der fantastischen Aussicht der Baumbestand etwas beschnitten...

Kann man ja machen... nur sieht mir das sehr amateurhaft aus; 
es sei den jemand wollte eine Kletterhilfe für Kinder errichten -
keine gute Idee, wenn Sie fallen fallen sie verdamt tief.....


----------



## Deleted138492 (28. April 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von der Chose:


----------

